# sig sauer mosquito



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

OK my mosquito came with 2 springs, now the gun shop owner said one was for high and low velocity ammo now which is the low and which is the high spring


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Stronger spring=High velocity...


----------



## wcnthree (Oct 26, 2008)

*Mosquito slide springs*

The tapered spring is for Higher velocity ammo some may have white paint on them. The tapered end (smallest) should be installed to the rear, nearest the chamber. If you bought your gun new the high velocity spring is normally installed. if you are not sure just load a magazine of cheap 800fps 22Longs, they wont eject completely. FYI I have a Mosquito also and I love it great gun for training or teaching. Hope this helps you

Butch 
Yuma AZ


----------

